# lake lanier buffalo



## killersiverb

Saw and shot big  grass carp last night on lanier in sardis creek never seen one of these on lanier before. What a fight this pig put up it was awsome.overall a great night of bowfishing and we caught 2 nice stripers trolling umbrella rig before the sun went down


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

didnt know we had Buff's


----------



## Hammer Spank

Pretty sure you got a grass carp.


----------



## killersiverb

Whatever it was it is a pig for sure


----------



## tradhunter98

That would be a grass carp....


----------



## markland

Grass Carp
This is a buffalo


----------



## Michael

Grass Carp above. Buffalo Middle. Commons at bottom


----------



## tradhunter98

I see you guys throwing those pics from the open in there.


----------



## JpEater

Michael, I like that middle picture the best.


----------



## Stickemdeep

There are buffs in Lanier ain't there?


----------



## Michael

Stickemdeep said:


> There are buffs in Lanier ain't there?



Never seen a buffalo in any body of water in GA


----------



## Stickemdeep

Etowah and its feeder creeks got them !


----------



## Stickemdeep

That's was a bigmouth


----------



## donald-f

I have caught a lot of buffalo carp while fishing tournaments, yes I know they were stocked. Some may have escaped the lake and took up living somewhere else.


----------

